# Best driving bit?



## Leeana (Oct 19, 2011)

I am looking into bits and I want something that is comfortable for my driving mare. She really does not need anything severe. Comfort is just what I have in priority. I am lookin at some half cheek french link bits with copper inlay, which I know are popular. We are currently driving in a regular half cheek snaffle bit, which seems be fine, but as I said - I just want her to be comfortable. Thank you!

I know the Myler bits are popular, I think the "Kelly" brand has a knock off of the Mylers...do the Kelly bits come close to the Mylers?


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 19, 2011)

JMO, but I think the best driving bit is whatever is most comfortable for YOUR horse. Not all mouths are shaped the same. I am also a believer in "if it ain't broke, don't fix it". Now, that said, I do like the Myler bits (I have 2 - a comfort snaffle and a mullen mouth) but I would not use one of the cheaper knock-offs. Again, JMO.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 19, 2011)

Mini Express sells a very nice french link 1/2 cheek--it is stainless steel with a copper link. I have one and am going to be ordering more of them. I also have a number of french links with an all copper mouth, but those cannot be used on any horse that chews the bit--it doesn't take long to ruin an all copper mouth if the horse starts grinding on it. The Mini Express french link bits are around $30 and very nice quality for the price. I do find most horses prefer the french link bit over the ordinary jointed snaffle.

Myler bits are nice, but pricey--as for the cheaper knockoffs, I stay away from those. There have been a few cases where the cheaper ones broke during use--if that happens the bit can injure the horse's mouth and obviously a broken bit could lead to a serious accident as well.


----------



## LAminiatures (Oct 19, 2011)

I went from a regular half cheek snaffle to the french link snaffle. Then bought a Mylar comfort snaffle they are well worth every penny. And like Target said forget the knock off version.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Oct 19, 2011)

I too like the Mylers; have the same two as targetsmom. Kelly has a long history as a bit maker, so their product *MIGHT* be acceptable. Certainly I have owned several Kelly bits in the past 50 years or so(don't recall when I got my first Kelly, but it was a LONG time ago!). I would think you could research, maybe contact the company, find out more about who is making their bits, etc., then decide. I would stay away from any 'no-brand' knock-offs of the Mylers, for sure.

Iowa Vally Carriage carries some nice and reasonably-priced mini-sized driving bits. I have a butterfly w/ a 'german silver'? French link mouthpiece that my larger B really likes. Not sure what basic half-cheeks she carries, but her website is very comprehensive...and she is very nice to deal with!

Margo


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Oct 19, 2011)

I use the Mylar knockoffs of the Kelly Brand, my show stallion Magnum had been shown using a mylar and just starting out I didnt want to pay $150 for a bit not even knowing if he would still drive well enough for show. He drives like the champ he is with the Kelly brand bit and I have not had any issues with it.

Edited to add that I agree with a previous comment that what works for one horse may not work for another.


----------



## Sandee (Oct 19, 2011)

"I agree with a previous comment that what works for one horse may not work for another."

So there's more than one of us that agree on that. Here's why. My stallion went to a trainer who tried to use a French link on him. The stallion hated it. In fact when he started out he hated anything that caused pressure on his tongue and a French link LAYS on the tongue. He worked best in low port correction bit that I happened to have because it arched over his tongue. Then I bought him a mullen Myler that gave him some tongue relief. After nearly a year I was able to work him in a regular cheap snaffle half cheek. So IMO if you have something that works and your horse is working well, don't mess with anything else.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Oct 19, 2011)

I bought one of the knock off mylers, its nowhere near comparable to the "same" bit made by myler. It does not move and pivot the same, and is bulkier. They also feel cheaper, and since owning one, I have read several instances of them breaking. I did a quick google search and came up with this picture












I didnt have money to buy a new myler to replace my bit, so I got a french link bit with a copper dogbone. Its a very nice bit, much more comfortable than a regular snaffle, and I paid about $30 for it. Cant remember if I got mine from starlake tack or mini express though.


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 19, 2011)

mydaddysjag said:


> I bought one of the knock off mylers, its nowhere near comparable to the "same" bit made by myler. It does not move and pivot the same, and is bulkier. They also feel cheaper, and since owning one, I have read several instances of them breaking. I did a quick google search and came up with this picture
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My mare loves her Myler comfort snaffle, and I am looking to get another. My other fav bits are french link and mullens, yet I did have one mare that refused anything but a plain old half cheek single broken mouthpiece. I hated that bit, and she loved it...so that is what I used.

I too had seen that picture several times, and the thing that comes to mind when I look at it, is that the mouthpiece looks far more like an actual Myler than the Kelly knock-offs that I have. The non-Mylers I have, have a much larger roller that this.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 20, 2011)

I am going to go ahead and purchase a myler bit, I am between two...the first and the second bit here http://starlakefarm.com/bitsmylar.html ...

The Myler Comfort Snaffle EPB-01 or the Myler Ported Comfort Snaffle EPB-04...could someone tell me (in terms I can understand) what the difference is between these two bits and how it will affect the comfort of my driving horse?

I kind of like the idea of relief on the tongue, but does this mean you lose some control? Thank you..


----------



## Sue_C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Leeana said:


> I am going to go ahead and purchase a myler bit, I am between two...the first and the second bit here http://starlakefarm.com/bitsmylar.html ...
> 
> The Myler Comfort Snaffle EPB-01 or the Myler Ported Comfort Snaffle EPB-04...could someone tell me (in terms I can understand) what the difference is between these two bits and how it will affect the comfort of my driving horse?
> 
> I kind of like the idea of relief on the tongue, but does this mean you lose some control? Thank you..


It would depend on your horse's mouth really, which would be best. If he has a thick tongue, and normal palate, he could carry the higher ported version easily; but, if he has a thick tongue and low palate, he might not. My mare, with a normal palate and tongue carries the regular comfort snaffle like it was made for her. Her's also has the sweet iron mouthpiece and she seems to enjoy it as well.

The best thing about Myler bits, (and most reputable tack shops with any bit) is that they will allow you to try the product and take it back if you are unhappy with it.


----------



## targetsmom (Oct 20, 2011)

If you are ordering from Star Lake (which is where I got my Myler bits) I would suggest you call it in and talk with Cathy Waxler if you have any questions about the different bits. That was partly how I ended up with the 2 I have. They both work great on Princess, who seems to have a normal mouth.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 20, 2011)

Leeana said:


> I am looking into bits and I want something that is comfortable for my driving mare. She really does not need anything severe. Comfort is just what I have in priority. I am lookin at some half cheek french link bits with copper inlay, which I know are popular. We are currently driving in a regular half cheek snaffle bit, which seems be fine, but as I said - I just want her to be comfortable. Thank you!
> 
> I know the Myler bits are popular, I think the "Kelly" brand has a knock off of the Mylers...do the Kelly bits come close to the Mylers?


I'm not sure why, if the half cheek snaffle you are using is fine, you want to change bits. If the bit you are using wasn't comfortable for her it wouldn't be fine and she would have let you know. But anyway,



Myler bits are very well made with smooth, even mouthpieces and tight joints and good metals. The Kelly bits are less well made using inferior metals and quite often have rough mouthpieces and loose joints hence the great difference in price. Do I think the Myler bits are worth the extra money in comparison to the Kelly's? Yes if that is the only mouthpiece that works for your horse. There are quite a few bits out there that are also well made and considerably less money than the Myler's. The thing you need to keep in mind is that Myler bits are not truly "snaffle" bits. If you are using a snaffle now, where the cheekpiece is loosely attached to the snaffle ring then the Myler is going to be a harsher bit for her even if you use the same jointed mouthpiece. Myler's hang fixed from the cheekpiece and are mild curb bits as you do get the curb action with the rein also fixed on the ring. Your mare may or may not like this. She goes well in a snaffle, which a lot of smaller horses or ponies don't always, which works on her tongue but in a squeezing way. The first 2 Myler bits you are looking at also work on the tongue but by putting downward pressure on the top of the tongue - it is definitely going to be a different feel for her and she may or may not like it. Any bit you choose you are going to go through a getting-used-to-it stage before you can say whether it is a good bit for her or not. What you want to be sure of is that it fits her comfortably BEFORE you go out and try driving with it. Fit it to her and then let her wear it loose in the roundpen and then take her for a grounddrive. Once you are certain that she isn't going to OVER react to it you can hitch her and see how well it works for her. But I still say why fix what ain't broke?!


----------



## ironbessflint (Oct 20, 2011)

I've had a lot of success with my big horses liking the Sprenger KK bit, so when I went bit shopping for my mini I tried this out from Pony and Carriage (UK, but ships to the US from their store or ebay):






I've been very happy with it and the pony sure seems to like it. The size options were nice too. Not necessary if you don't need a liverpool, but just wanted to mention it since my guy seems to like it a lot! The younger one is just being bitted and still wearing a full cheek, so no idea what he'll like yet!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2011)

Leeana said:


> I kind of like the idea of relief on the tongue, but does this mean you lose some control? Thank you..


I think switching from a regular single-joint snaffle to a mullen or Myler with tongue relief changes how the horse feels the signals so it may require a brief period of "retraining" as the horse learns what the new signal feels like, but I don't think you'd lose control unless the only way you'd been able to stop the horse was nutcracker-ing the jaw until they stopped from the pain.



For some horses it might even give you _more_ control as the horse might start listening instead of tossing his head and objecting to the pressure of the bit on his tongue every time you took up contact.



MiLo Minis said:


> The thing you need to keep in mind is that Myler bits are not truly "snaffle" bits. If you are using a snaffle now, where the cheekpiece is loosely attached to the snaffle ring *then the Myler is going to be a harsher bit for her* even if you use the same jointed mouthpiece. Myler's hang fixed from the cheekpiece and are mild curb bits as you do get the curb action with the rein also fixed on the ring. Your mare may or may not like this.


I'm not sure I would have said "harsher," although it's certainly different. Without a curb chain the amount of pressure a short bit perch like that and a rein on the snaffle setting can put on the poll is minimal and certainly far less potentially painful than even a loose ring snaffle being pulled back at full strength.

As just about everyone has said however, every horse is different! Kody LOVES his mullen mouth Myler with low port, but when I put the same bit on Turbo as a baby he freaked out. To him that bit was too narrow in diameter, too solid a bar, too overwhelming. He'd hit it and gape and panic and say "What IS this?! Get it out of my mouth!" He did fine in a German Silver bean link mouthpiece as it was thicker, rounder, softer, and "friendlier" to him. Kody goes fine in the bean bit but for him the butterfly sides end up pinching his chin and he can't STAND a regular single-joint snaffle. He has a low palate and what I'm now realizing is a thick tongue/lips so every bit to him was "too thick." He was pleased as punch when I gave him that nice slim flexible-but-fixed Myler mouthpiece as he could finally trust it and hold it properly. I will be moving Turbo up to a Myler again this next year as I don't think I can show in AMHR with the butterfly (even though it's on the snaffle setting and has no curb chain) but I'll start with the Comfort Snaffle and may wrap it with latex if he still thinks it's too narrow for him. I've noticed that the same bit which works so well for him as a single bothers him when driving as a pair, by the way! The heavier reins put more pressure on the bit and he can't get the release he's seeking so I'm starting to see some resistance in his jaw even though he loves pair driving. A bit that works for them in one context may not in another.



ironbessflint said:


> I've had a lot of success with my big horses liking the Sprenger KK bit, so when I went bit shopping for my mini I tried this out from Pony and Carriage (UK, but ships to the US from their store or ebay):


This is the same mouthpiece my bit has. EXACTLY the same- I tracked down the Pony and Carriage Co. people when Breanna and I went to the UK and looked at all their stuff in person! LOL. It's very good quality and the sidepieces were nicely sized for the minis. I actually prefer their butterfly bits with this mouthpiece to Iowa Valley Carriages' as they are more traditionally shaped and won't pinch the chin when pressure is put on the bit. As I said though, not all horses will like this mouthpiece (or any mouthpiece) despite the quality construction.

Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2011)

Just another "depends upon the horse" comment...

I would strongly suggest trying different bits before investing in a Myler. What is the best thing since sliced bread for one pony may be an instrument of torture for another. Palates, thickness of tongue, etc., vary from one horse to another. More expensive does not necessarily equal a better bit for YOUR individual horse.

Your pony may or may not need tongue relief -- she may prefer relief to the bars of the mouth.

The mullen bit is often spoken of as the "kindest" bit nd is often recommended as a great starter bit. Mingus HATED the mullen bit we tried, but loves his French link butterfly, with or without the curb chain. I can't say that I studied the shape of his mouth, as we hit gold with the butterfly, but he's a good example of a "safe" bit not being right for all.

I also agree with Lori that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. If your mare is going well in the bit you have, stick with it. Listen to your horse before you listen to other people.


----------



## Leeana (Oct 21, 2011)

Yes the bit I have at the moment does work fine, but, its a $6 bit I purchased from the amish and it does seem to pinch. I had never thought of a bit pinching (halter horse person), but when I read more about bits, I took a long hard look at my bit and I do believe it does pinch her. So, in my journey looking into other bits, this topic came to be. So not, it aint broken...it does work....but I want to improve it.

I found a french link half cheek bit, with a copper middle piece that is no pinch and about $30 from the Iowa Carriage website, that I like the look of and will order tonight and try out.


----------



## Shari (Oct 21, 2011)

Back when... before anyone really had any quality mini horse bits. To which Maggie hated them all.

I tried many.. then I got a, EPB 32 HP MYLER MULLEN BARREL, Maggie loves it. It is thin enough to fit comfortably in her mouth, well balanced and made.

There are so many more choices out there now. Know horses driven safely in a bitless... all has to do with training.

But if your bit works for your mini, no need to look for a new one.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 21, 2011)

Leeana said:


> So, in my journey looking into other bits, this topic came to be. So not, it aint broken...it does work....but I want to improve it.


I personally applaud this. Good for you!

Kody worked just fine in his light leather harness. By the way, he goes much BETTER in his fitted, padded sport harness. Just because the horse isn't complaining or doesn't know things can be any different doesn't mean we shouldn't strive to make them as comfortable as possible.





Leia


----------



## susanne (Oct 21, 2011)

.

Leeanna, I didn't see before that the current bit pinches -- I would definitely consider that broken!

My main point is that a $150+ bit is not in-and-of-itself an improvement if your horse doesn't like it.

I purchased our FL butterfly bit from Iowa Valley Carriage and am a very satisfied customer, so I thnk that's a great choice.

Leia...I, too, want the best for my animals, and if I didn't have to worry about silly expenses such as food, utilities, house building and property maintenance, I, too, would be continually upgrading equipment ;-).


----------



## Leeana (Oct 21, 2011)

I ended up ordering this bit in 3.75" - http://www.iowavalleycarriage.com/content/miniature-or-pony-french-link-half-cheek

One thing that I like about this bit, is that the copper inlay is in the middle vrs near where they could chew on it or chomp on it. My driving mare does not chomp at the bit, but chances are I would use this bit on other horses at some point down the line and they might. With the copper being in the piece in the middle, it will not really take any impact if the house chews at the bit.

Thank you for all of your advice - I took all of it into consideration. Comfort comfort comfort is what I am going for, I just want to make my driving mare as comfortable as possible so we BOTH can enjoy our trail drives. Now, I am looking into new options for harness pads


----------



## wildoak (Oct 21, 2011)

The first Myler I bought was for a big mare who tended to lock her jaw and get rigid...she relaxed and went beautifully in the Myler, and I have found the same with most of the minis I've used them on. Some of the response of course depends on your hands, since you can lock the Myler up more like a curb bit.

I've seen the results of a Myler knock off that broke in a horse's mouth - much like the picture above. The bit broke, the mare came unglued and is not driven anymore...really not worth the risk.

Jan


----------



## cathyjo76 (Oct 22, 2011)

Leeana, that is the same bit I use on my welsh pony and it works well. Let me know if you have questions about harness. I can lead you to local and national vendors that have suitable tack depending on your needs.

Happy driving!


----------



## Leeana (Oct 22, 2011)

I sort of figured you used that bit considering it had that beautiful photo of you and your welsh pony! Have a good day, Cathy!


----------



## Reble (Oct 22, 2011)

Leeana said:


> I ended up ordering this bit in 3.75" - http://www.iowavalleycarriage.com/content/miniature-or-pony-french-link-half-cheek


I have been using that one for about 7 years now.

When I sold my older stallion he was not a happy camper with any other bit, so sold his harness and bit, that way he was comfortable.

Since than, have bought 2 more, one for our other driving mini and one for our next driving horse, who will be coming up 3 for next year driving.

Like to have their own bit and harness makes sense to me not to use their equipment on others.

Good Choice


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 22, 2011)

Reble said:


> I have been using that one for about 7 years now.


Are you sure you bought that older bit from Iowa Valley?



They didn't have a half cheek French Link when I was first looking for bits for Kody; I think they started carrying them around 2008. I know they had them when I went to the National Drive in 2009 but I don't recall seeing the new selection of mini bits in their booth at the 2007 event and I was looking for everything mini that year since it was my first trip to a place with driving vendors!





My preference for the Mylers is only with the minis and mostly for the tough to fit, tough to satisfy ones just because there are (or were) so few quality bit options out there for the little guys. It looks like that's improving and now that I take a second look at that copper French Link I'm more impressed with the construction than I was the first time I saw one. I may try one for Turbo as the snaffle would be legal in AMHR where the butterfly cheekpieces are not and I could keep him in essentially the same bit for awhile. I didn't like the fact it had those bumps on the bars when looking for Kody (who prefers a slim bit) but Turbo likes a fatter bit so it might suit him well. Hmm!

Thanks for the idea.

Leia


----------



## MiLo Minis (Oct 22, 2011)

Leeana said:


> Yes the bit I have at the moment does work fine, but, its a $6 bit I purchased from the amish and it does seem to pinch. I had never thought of a bit pinching (halter horse person), but when I read more about bits, I took a long hard look at my bit and I do believe it does pinch her. So, in my journey looking into other bits, this topic came to be. So not, it aint broken...it does work....but I want to improve it.
> 
> I found a french link half cheek bit, with a copper middle piece that is no pinch and about $30 from the Iowa Carriage website, that I like the look of and will order tonight and try out.


Okay, this is a different story. If the bit you were using is pinching her, and you would definitely KNOW that it was, or even if it has the potential to pinch, then it IS broke and needs fixing.



The bit you have chosen is a favorite of mine for a lot of Minis although there are those Minis that don't care for one. I like the french link because you can effect each side separately and individually, it doesn't have the nutcracker effect on their tongue and it has a small enough mouth that it fits the palate of most Minis. You need to watch that there aren't lumps on the stainless parts of the mouth, it almost seems as if some of them are pony bits that have been cut down and put back together for Minis making lumps where they are connected. I am not sure if it was a mold that was refashioned or what but I have gotten some that were just not nicely made. I would go through the same steps to try this bit out on her that I suggested earlier as it also has a completely different feel to it than the broken snaffle.

Leia, I agree that there is nothing wrong with striving to make our horses comfortable but I have never seen a horse that wasn't comfortable and wasn't doing _anything_ to let me know



even if he didn't know there were other bits or equipment out there


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2011)

Iowa Valley Carriage has some lovely (in theory) bits, but I won’t buy them because all seem to have those tiresome bumps on the mouthpieces. Many people don’t seem to care, but I refuse to buy a bit that has bumps on the bars of the mouthpiece. IMO it is a sign of a poorly constructed bit and worse—the majority of the pressure from the bit is centered under those two bumps. I do not want a bit that concentrates pressure on two little spots in the mouth! I have mentioned this to Sandee at Iowa Valley a couple of times but she cannot seem to get her bit makers to make bits without those bumps—or perhaps she hasn’t tried, I don’t know. I suppose that if the majority of people will buy the bits as they are there’s no incentive to get them changed or improved. The bit pictured above does show clearly the bumps I refer to.


----------



## Reble (Oct 22, 2011)

hobbyhorse23 said:


> Are you sure you bought that older bit from Iowa Valley?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oops sorry not quite the same bit.. sorry

bought mine from Mini express

picture of my bit...


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 22, 2011)

MiLo Minis said:


> Leia, I agree that there is nothing wrong with striving to make our horses comfortable but I have never seen a horse that wasn't comfortable and wasn't doing _anything_ to let me know
> 
> 
> 
> even if he didn't know there were other bits or equipment out there


Ah, but how many novice drivers know how to read the signs of a stoic horse who is putting up with something as opposed to comfortable?



It took me a long time to realize how unhappy Kody was with his bit and I'd been riding competitively for years. I thought it was just my hands! (And a lot of it WAS my hands, but he also hated the bit. LOL)

The other thing that made me say that is the way humans and animals both tend to put up with things because that's all we've ever known. A horse who is raised in a barn tends to find his stall comfortable and safe, but a horse who is used to more room finds it confining and boring. In this case a horse who is used to (for instance) a straight breastcollar or a heavy cart with bad suspension handles those things well until he is shown there's a more comfortable way to do things. Then he tends to object to what suited him fine before! So to my way of thinking that theoretical horse wasn't complaining not because he wasn't uncomfortable but because he assumed that's what driving was like and he just accepted it as a matter of course. (I've run into that so often that I purposefully started Turbo in a straight breastcollar, comfortable treeless saddle and my show cart so he would think everything after that was an upgrade and not The Way Things Should Be!



)

Now all that said, I agree with you that if it truly ain't broke, don't fix it. But most of those cheapie mini bits are ATROCIOUS and IMO ought to be replaced immediately just on principle.



Not with an expensive Myler or anything fancy necessarily but a good $20 stainless steel Weaver brand snaffle or mullen instead of the pinching, nickle-plated $6 ones that come with the harnesses. We've seen both pictures and video of Leeana's mare now and I was pretty sure that's what she had given the information Leeana had provided. Hence my saying what I did! I agree that you don't upgrade just for the sake of upgrading but I assumed there was need based on the situation and the owner's feedback.



Minimor said:


> Many people don't seem to care, but I refuse to buy a bit that has bumps on the bars of the mouthpiece. IMO it is a sign of a poorly constructed bit and worse—the majority of the pressure from the bit is centered under those two bumps.


I agree with you but have noticed horses seem to like all sorts of bits I would have thought were uncomfortable. I'm willing to try it on T as he's got such a narrow mouth I suspect the bumps will rest between his bars and his tongue rather than directly on the bars and he'll probably like the increased diameter. That is one reason I purchased the bean link bit rather than the French Link from her though- the higher-quality bean bit didn't have the bumps on the underside of the mouthpiece, had more curve to the mouthpiece, and the link in the middle was a smooth, round lozenge instead of a flat shape with thin edges. I figured if I was a horse I wouldn't want that biting into my tongue! But most of them seem to like that bit so who knows.








Reble said:


> oops sorry not quite the same bit.. sorry
> bought mine from Mini express
> 
> picture of my bit...
> ...


I've always thought that one looked like it could pinch on the sides. Anyone had any problems with that in running your finger or a panty hose up the sides?

Leia


----------



## Reble (Oct 22, 2011)

No Leia *does not *pinch on the sides.

My husband loves to drive.



hobbyhorse23 said:


> I've always thought that one looked like it could pinch on the sides. Anyone had any problems with that in running your finger or a panty hose up the sides?
> 
> Leia


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2011)

Nope, I've checked my bits (I have those from mini express) and there's no problem with pinching. They actually fit together closely, and don't have space for pinching.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 22, 2011)

> and the link in the middle was a smooth, round lozenge instead of a flat shape with thin edges. I figured if I was a horse I wouldn't want that biting into my tongue!


Are you meaning that the edge of the link bites into the tongue? If so--it doesn't. In actual fact, when you use the reins the link is lying flat on the tongue, so the edges aren't digging in.
The link on a Dr. Bristol, on the other hand, has a link which is set at a slight angle to the plane of the bit. So, with that bit the edge of the link DOES bite into the tongue. The exception is if you're using a full cheek bit--by using the keepers to hold the bit in a fixed position in the mouth the bit is rotated slightly so that the center link lies flat on the tongue.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks, guys, I appreciate the info about the Mini Express bits.



Good to know.

Leia


----------



## disneyhorse (Oct 23, 2011)

I hadn't been to Herrons Tack in a long while... and it seems he's expanded his selection of bits A LOT. He's got some that are harder to find... such as the snaffle bit with keys (I think he calls them "players") in the Bowman bit section. I've not had a Bowman made bit, but it looks decent from the photos posted. Maybe something might catch your eye.

Andrea

Herrons Tack


----------

